# ipw3945 net.eth1 script doesn't work, reloding modules does

## jdmulloy

I installed gentoo in early semptember and the ipw3945 wireless card in my toshiba m100 worked fine. I screwed up some partitioning and wiped out my root partition and the backup was corrupt so I had to reinstall. Now I am having major problems with ipw3945 and wpa_supplicant. I've tried x86 and ~x86 versions of ieee80211, ipw3945 wpa_supplicant, etc. I also tried using wpa_supplicant 0.4.9 as they claim it's the most stable. When I try to use the init script I get the following.

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename ifplugd iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename ifplugd wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       ifplugd provides plug

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:13:02:D2:9A:18 ...               [ ok ]

 *   ifplugd does not work on wireless interfaces

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                                                                               [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

But when I do.

```
modprobe -r ipw3945

modprobe -r ieee80211_tkip_crypt

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_tkip

modprobe ipw3945
```

It automatically detects and connects to my home WPA-PSK network.

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

  ssid="MULLOY"

  scan_ssid=1

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  priority=2

  pairwise=TKIP

  proto=WPA

  group=TKIP

  psk="(removed for security)"

}

network={

  ssid="NUwave"

  key_mgmt=NONE

  priority=1

}
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.18-suspend2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-suspend2 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2300  @ 1.66GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Sat, 14 Oct 2006 20:00:09 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS=""

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X aac alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri elibc_glibc flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394 input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vcd video_cards_i810 video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga vorbis win32codecs xorg xscreensaver zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```

emerge -pv wpa_supplicant wireless-tools ieee80211 ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.5  USE="dbus qt3 qt4 readline ssl -gsm -madwifi" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28  USE="nls -multicall" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.2.15  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 [1.2.15] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.0-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.13  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## vandien

I've had this problem with my Dell e1405 since we bought it. I wrote it off as a problem with the ipw3945 drivers and/or with the (new?) way gentoo hotplugs services. I didn't spend much time investigating and I'd love to know if there's a better solution, but here's what I do. Instead of putting ipw3945 in "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6", I modprobe it from "/etc/conf.d/local.start" and let gentoo start net.eth0 in the background. This ends up making my computer start quicker because I'm not waiting for dhcp. I have a couple scripts to rmmod and modprobe to stop, restart, or switch wireless from home/outside.

but again, I'd be eager to know if there's a better way to solve this :)

----------

## jdmulloy

 *vandien wrote:*   

> I've had this problem with my Dell e1405 since we bought it. I wrote it off as a problem with the ipw3945 drivers and/or with the (new?) way gentoo hotplugs services. I didn't spend much time investigating and I'd love to know if there's a better solution, but here's what I do. Instead of putting ipw3945 in "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6", I modprobe it from "/etc/conf.d/local.start" and let gentoo start net.eth0 in the background. This ends up making my computer start quicker because I'm not waiting for dhcp. I have a couple scripts to rmmod and modprobe to stop, restart, or switch wireless from home/outside.
> 
> but again, I'd be eager to know if there's a better way to solve this 

 

Thing is it did work before, I can't figure out what is different now that causes these problems. When I bought the laptop I choose the centrino because it was supposed to work. Some people want linux to gain more market share. While I would like to see more pro-users over on the GNU and *BSD side I don't have any need for the average consumer other than making vedors actually document stuff properly.

----------

## rmh3093

your problems are a combination of gentoo init scripts and the ipw3945 driver/daemon combo, this issue is discussed here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-342.html

----------

